# [samba] configuration??

## Admin-galere

Bonjour!

J'ai installe samba et ajoute des utilisateurs mais il me semble que ce n'est pas fini. Ne faut il pas configurer qqchose pour qu'il sache ce que l'on veut partager???

PAr exemple quelle imprimante?   :Question: 

La question est peut etre idiote mais comme je me demande...

----------

## Admin-galere

dans le fichier smb.conf, le nom de l'imprimante par default est lpstat. Qe faut il mettre a la place? un nom d'imprimante, une adresse ip?? 

La configuration necessite t elle ldap?? (dites moi que non svp)

voila je reste la pour vos eventuelles reponses   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Un extrait du Guide de configuration du bureau Gentoo Linux :

 *Quote:*   

> J'attends peu de choses de Samba. Je veux juste partager mes fichiers entre des machines Linux et Windows, et utiliser ma machine Linux comme serveur d'impression avec cups. Après l'installation, il faut juste faire quelques petites modifications dans votre fichier /etc/samba/smb.conf. Assurez-vous notamment que la variable workgroup correspond bien à votre groupe de travail (ou domaine) Windows (j'utilise généralement "OLYMPUS", mais "WORKGROUP" est la valeur par défaut, si ma mémoire est bonne), printing doit indiquer cups au lieu de bsd, et la ligne encrypt passwords = yes doit être décommentée.

 

Bonus : un petit lien lea vers la configuration de cups  Imprimer facilement avec cups.

Toujours sur lea-linux, section Réseau, il y a un chapitre intitulé "Installation d'un serveur SAMBA sous Linux" au 2/3 de la page environ, dont un sous-chapitre "Configuration de SAMBA en tant que serveur d'impression." (bon, ils utilisent SWAT ce qui ne correspond pas forcément à ton cas...).

----------

## tronka

Si je peux me permettre , tu devrais pas te préoccuper de SWAT, essaye deja de configurer ton partage et vois si ça marche. 

Je me suis servis de cupsd et tout marche bien. Je me suis meme pas demandé ce qu'était SWAT (enfin je me suis renseigné depuis   :Laughing:  )

Et puis au pire je pense que tu posté ton smb.conf si tu as un souci comme ça on pourra éventuellement diagnostiquer d'ou vient l'erreur. 

Courage teamate  :Wink: 

----------

## Admin-galere

@ yoyo:

en fait j'ai deja fait comme tu as dit dans ta citation cependant je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit configure? il n'y a pas d'@ip a mettre ou quoi que ce soit??? 

@tronka: 

merci pour ton mp je vais voir avec mon smb.conf   :Wink: 

En fait je vais vous avouer que je ne sais pas vraiment comment tester si le partage marche puisque je ne sias pas imprimer sous linux.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Admin-galere

qd dans le smb.conf il y a 

printing=cups

il faut modifier pour un autre chemin ou le nom de l'imprimante a partager...??? 

de meme cette ligne il faut la changer non?? mettre quoi l'adresse du serveur linux??

```
 

hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2. 127.

```

Au pire il est possible que je poste mon smb.conf car il ne ressemble pas vraiment a celui de tronka.

Je suis alle sur le site de lea et il y a bcp de cliquer sur ceci, cliquer sur cela... sous gentoo on clique pas trop donc j'arrive pas bien a utiliser cette epxlication pour gentoo...  :Sad: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> En fait je vais vous avouer que je ne sais pas vraiment comment tester si le partage marche puisque je ne sias pas imprimer sous linux.  

 

Dans ce cas, je te conseille d'installer cups comme décrit dans le lien lea "Imprimer avec cups" en suivant la section dédiée à la Gentoo.

Toutes les étapes sont bien décrites. Défini ton/tes imprimantes fais des tests pour voir si elle fonctionne en local. Samba viendra ensuite ...

Il est évident que si tu n'as installé aucune imprimante (ou qu'elle ne fonctionne pas en local), tu auras du mal à paramétrer un serveur d'impression   :Mr. Green:   .

EDIT : j'avais oublié le très bon guide "Imprimer avec Gentoo" qui décrit tout ce que tu souhaites (installation-partage d'imprimante).

----------

## Admin-galere

smb.conf

```

[global]

# 1. Server Naming Options:

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

   workgroup = RUEIL1

# netbios name is the name you will see in "Network Neighbourhood",

# but defaults to your hostname

;  netbios name = <name_of_this_server>

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = Samba Server %v

# Message command is run by samba when a "popup" message is sent to it.

# The example below is for use with LinPopUp:

; message command = /usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s

# 2. Printing Options:

# CHANGES TO ENABLE PRINTING ON ALL CUPS PRINTERS IN THE NETWORK

# if you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

   printcap name = lpstat

   load printers = yes

# It should not be necessary to spell out the print system type unless

# yours is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

# bsd, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx, cups

   printing = cups

# Samba 2.2 supports the Windows NT-style point-and-print feature. To

# use this, you need to be able to upload print drivers to the samba

# server. The printer admins (or root) may install drivers onto samba.

# Note that this feature uses the print$ share, so you will need to

# enable it below.

# This parameter works like domain admin group:

# printer admin = @<group> <user>

;   printer admin = @adm

# 3. Logging Options:

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

   max log size = 50

# Set the log (verbosity) level (0 <= log level <= 10)

; log level = 3

# 4. Security and Domain Membership Options:

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page. Do not enable this if (tcp/ip) name resolution does

# not work for all the hosts in your network.

;   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2. 127.

# Uncomment this if you want a guest account, you must add this to /etc/passwd

# otherwise the user "nobody" is used

;  guest account = pcguest

# Security mode. Most people will want user level security. See

# security_level.txt for details.

   security = user

# Use password server option only with security = server or security = domain

# When using security = domain, you should use password server = *

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

;   password server = *

# Password Level allows matching of _n_ characters of the password for

# all combinations of upper and lower case.

;  password level = 8

;  username level = 8

# You may wish to use password encryption. Please read

# ENCRYPTION.txt, Win95.txt and WinNT.txt in the Samba documentation.

# Do not enable this option unless you have read those documents

# Encrypted passwords are required for any use of samba in a Windows NT domain

# The smbpasswd file is only required by a server doing authentication, thus

# members of a domain do not need one.

  encrypt passwords = yes

  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

# The following are needed to allow password changing from Windows to

# also update the Linux system password.

# NOTE: Use these with 'encrypt passwords' and 'smb passwd file' above.

# NOTE2: You do NOT need these to allow workstations to change only

#        the encrypted SMB passwords. They allow the Unix password

#        to be kept in sync with the SMB password.

;  unix password sync = Yes

;  passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

;  passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *ReType*new*UNIX*password* %n\n

;*passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

# Unix users can map to different SMB User names

;  username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

# Options for using winbind. Winbind allows you to do all account and

# authentication from a Windows or samba domain controller, creating

# accounts on the fly, and maintaining a mapping of Windows RIDs to unix uid's

# and gid's. winbind uid and winbind gid are the only required parameters.

#

# winbind uid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to uid's

;  winbind uid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind gid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to gid's

;  winbind gid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind separator is the character a user must use between their domain

# name and username, defaults to "\"

;  winbind separator = +

#

# template homedir determines the home directory for winbind users, with

# %D expanding to their domain name and %U expanding to their username:

;  template homedir = /home/%D/%U

#

# template shell determines the shell users authenticated by winbind get

;  template shell = /bin/bash

# 5. Browser Control and Networking Options:

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See speed.txt and the manual pages for details

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24

# Configure remote browse list synchronisation here

#  request announcement to, or browse list sync from:

#       a specific host or from / to a whole subnet (see below)

;   remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255

# Cause this host to announce itself to local subnets here

;   remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

;   local master = no

# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser

# elections. The default value should be reasonable

;   os level = 33

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

;   domain master = yes

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

;   preferred master = yes

# 6. Domain Control Options:

# Enable this if you want Samba to be a domain logon server for

# Windows95 workstations or Primary Domain Controller for WinNT and Win2k

;   domain logons = yes

# if you enable domain logons then you may want a per-machine or

# per user logon script

# run a specific logon batch file per workstation (machine)

;   logon script = %m.bat

# run a specific logon batch file per username

;   logon script = %U.bat

# Where to store roaming profiles for WinNT and Win2k

#        %L substitutes for this servers netbios name, %U is username

#        You must uncomment the [Profiles] share below

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

# Where to store roaming profiles for Win9x. Be careful with this as it also

# impacts where Win2k finds it's /HOME share

; logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

# The add user script is used by a domain member to add local user accounts

# that have been authenticated by the domain controller, or by the domain

# controller to add local machine accounts when adding machines to the domain.

# The script must work from the command line when replacing the macros,

# or the operation will fail. Check that groups exist if forcing a group.

# Script for domain controller for adding machines:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false -M %u

# Script for domain member for adding local accounts for authenticated users:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false %u

# Domain groups:

# domain admin group is a list of unix users or groups who are made members

# of the Domain Admin group

; domain admin group = root @wheel

#

# domain guest groups is a list of unix users or groups who are made members

# of the Domain Guests group

; domain guest group = nobody @guest

# 7. Name Resolution Options:

# All NetBIOS names must be resolved to IP Addresses

# 'Name Resolve Order' allows the named resolution mechanism to be specified

# the default order is "host lmhosts wins bcast". "host" means use the unix

# system gethostbyname() function call that will use either /etc/hosts OR

# DNS or NIS depending on the settings of /etc/host.config, /etc/nsswitch.conf

# and the /etc/resolv.conf file. "host" therefore is system configuration

# dependant. This parameter is most often of use to prevent DNS lookups

# in order to resolve NetBIOS names to IP Addresses. Use with care!

# The example below excludes use of name resolution for machines that are NOT

# on the local network segment

# - OR - are not deliberately to be known via lmhosts or via WINS.

; name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server

;   wins support = yes

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

#       Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# WINS Proxy - Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on

# behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be

# at least one  WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.

;   wins proxy = yes

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The built-in default for versions 1.9.17 is yes,

# this has been changed in version 1.9.18 to no.

   dns proxy = no

# 8. File Naming Options:

# Case Preservation can be handy - system default is _no_

# NOTE: These can be set on a per share basis

;  preserve case = no

;  short preserve case = no

# Default case is normally upper case for all DOS files

;  default case = lower

# Be very careful with case sensitivity - it can break things!

;  case sensitive = no

# Enabling internationalization:

# you can match a Windows code page with a UNIX character set.

# Windows: 437 (US), 737 (GREEK), 850 (Latin1 - Western European),

# 852 (Eastern Eu.), 861 (Icelandic), 932 (Cyrillic - Russian),

# 936 (Japanese - Shift-JIS), 936 (Simpl. Chinese), 949 (Korean Hangul),

# 950 (Trad. Chin.).

# UNIX: ISO8859-1 (Western European), ISO8859-2 (Eastern Eu.),

# ISO8859-5 (Russian Cyrillic), KOI8-R (Alt-Russ. Cyril.)

# This is an example for french users:

;   client code page = 850

;   character set = ISO8859-1

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share

# the default is to use the user's home directory

;[Profiles]

;    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

;    guest ok = yes

# NOTE: If you have a CUPS print system there is no need to

# specifically define each individual printer.

# You must configure the samba printers with the appropriate Windows

# drivers on your Windows clients. On the Samba server no filtering is

# done. If you wish that the server provides the driver and the clients

# send PostScript ("Generic PostScript Printer" under Windows), you have

# to swap the 'print command' line below with the commented one.

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

# to allow user 'guest account' to print.

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0700

# =====================================

# print command: see above for details.

# =====================================

   print command = lpr -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

;   print command = lpr -P %p %s # using cups own drivers (use generic PostScript on clients).

# The following two commands are the samba defaults for printing=cups

# change them only if you need different options:

;   lpq command = lpq -P %p

;   lprm command = cancel %p-%j

# This share is used for Windows NT-style point-and-print support.

# To be able to install drivers, you need to be either root, or listed

# in the printer admin parameter above. Note that you also need write access

# to the directory and share definition to be able to upload the drivers.

# For more information on this, please see the Printing Support Section of

# /usr/share/doc/samba-<version>/docs/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

# This one is useful for people to share files

;[tmp]

;   comment = Temporary file space

;   path = /tmp

;   read only = no

;   public = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, but read only, except for people in

# the "staff" group

;[public]

;   comment = Public Stuff

;   path = /home/samba/public

;   public = yes

;   writable = no

;   write list = @staff

# Other examples.

#

# A private printer, usable only by Fred. Spool data will be placed in Fred's

# home directory. Note that fred must have write access to the spool directory,

# wherever it is.

;[fredsprn]

;   comment = Fred's Printer

;   valid users = fred

;   path = /homes/fred

;   printer = freds_printer

;   public = no

;   writable = no

;   printable = yes

# A private directory, usable only by Fred. Note that Fred requires write

# access to the directory.

;[fredsdir]

;   comment = Fred's Service

;   path = /usr/somewhere/private

;   valid users = fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# a service which has a different directory for each machine that connects

# this allows you to tailor configurations to incoming machines. You could

# also use the %u option to tailor it by user name.

# The %m gets replaced with the machine name that is connecting.

;[pchome]

;  comment = PC Directories

;  path = /usr/pc/%m

;  public = no

;  writable = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, read/write to all users. Note that all files

# created in the directory by users will be owned by the default user, so

# any user with access can delete any other user's files. Obviously this

# directory must be writable by the default user. Another user could of course

# be specified, in which case all files would be owned by that user instead.

;[public]

;   path = /usr/somewhere/else/public

;   public = yes

;   only guest = yes

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# The following two entries demonstrate how to share a directory so that two

# users can place files there that will be owned by the specific users. In this

# setup, the directory should be writable by both users and should have the

# sticky bit set on it to prevent abuse. Obviously this could be extended to

# as many users as required.

;[myshare]

;   comment = Mary's and Fred's stuff

;   path = /usr/somewhere/shared

;   valid users = mary fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;   create mask = 0765

```

----------

## Admin-galere

bon d'apres ce que j'ai compris pour installer samba il faut aussi cups, et foomatic. mais il faut aussi un navigateur??

Je pensais que ca marchait avec moins de configurations et de trucs a installer!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tronka

En fait , tu n'es pas obligé de te formaliser avec tous les packetages qu'ils recommandent. Pour ma part , il m'a juste fallut installé cups pour l'imprimante. Foomatic et SWAT pas besoin. Ton navigateur tu n'es pas obligé de l'avoir , c'est juste pour te faciliter la vie. En revanche, si tu choisis de travailler en mode texte exclusivement , tu t'en fou ! 

Pour vérifier si ton partage marche tu as une autre machine sous Winblow non ? C'est dans ton réseau global que tu verras aparaitre les partages créés, tu testes , tu vois ce que ça dis , et tu modifies en conséquence. Focalise toi d'abord sur ta config Samba, ensuite tu te prendras la tete sur cups et SWAT encore apres. 

Normalement avec tous les HowTo qu'il existe tu devrais pouvoir monter un partage simple sans trop galérer. Et si ça marche pas du premier coup , tu recommences ! Mon fichier smb.conf j'ai du le réécrire au moins 7 ou 8 fois avant d'obtenir quelquechose qui me convenait. A force de perséverence on y arrive  :Wink: 

----------

## Admin-galere

en fait je me pose bcp de questions car je ne vois pas le rapport entre mon reseaux windows et ma machine gentoo.

Donc tu dis que je peux voir mes partages dans mon reseau global...   :Confused: 

Je vois meme pas de quoi tu parles. Souvent les gens sur gentoo parlent le martien. Je suis un mega noob alors il faut me parler comme a un noob.

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Admin-galere

 *tronka wrote:*   

> Pour vérifier si ton partage marche tu as une autre machine sous Winblow non ? C'est dans ton réseau global que tu verras aparaitre les partages créés, tu testes , tu vois ce que ça dis , et tu modifies en conséquence. 

 

je ne vois pas bien. J'ai deux machines c pas la meme. Une sous linux et une sous windows et je travaille sur celle sous windows grace a PUTTY. 

ca se voit ou les partages???

----------

## tronka

Je ne suis pas plus expérimenté que toi je pense , simplement , j'essaye de me faire des schéma fonctionnels de ce que je veux faire et de comment ça peut marcher. 

Il est vrai que le vocabulaire peut parfois semer le doute, dans ce cas là n'hésite pas a demander, mais je me suis rendu compte (et je ne porte de jugement sur  personne en disant cela) que si tu ne te donnes pas la peine de rechercher d'éventuelles solutions , de trouver des docs , lire les forums etc ... les autres ne le feront pas à ta place. 

Je dis ça parce que je me suis posé les mêmes questions que toi il ya quelques semaines et j'ai finalement trouvé les réponses comme un "grand" pour pas mal de choses. Après si vraiment tu butes sur un truc que tu capte pas, et seulement si tu t'es donné la peine de comprendre de quoi il s'agissait avant de te lancer alors tu peux venir quérir de l'aide sur les forums . Sinon le travail que tu fais , tu ne l'assimile pas et les autres ont tendance à macher le travail , et du coup , tu retiens pas pourquoi tu avais un probleme. 

Tout ça pour dire que Samba n'est pas extrement compliqué a configurer pour un petit reseau avec des machines Win et Linux. 

Je t'ai fais une copie de mon smb.conf , je ne connais pas l'architecture de ton réseau mais tu ne devrais pas avoir beaucoup de choses a modifier. Essayes de t'appuyer dessu pour ton réseau et surtout lis les HowTo dispo un peu partout. 

Désolé de ne pas te donner plus d'indication mais je pense ( sans prétention) que tu devrais essayer de voir tout ce qui est déjà disponible sur le net par rapport a Samba , comprendre , mettre en application ce que tu as compris et ensuite si vraiment tu as un problème spécifique tu demandes de l'aide.

"Si toi pas travailler, toi toujours dernier" (un sage Pakistanais)   :Laughing: 

----------

## Admin-galere

dans un sens tu as raison je pense la meme chose de mes camarades de classe qui arrivent le jour du rendu de projet en nous demandant le notre. mais vois tu je ne comprend pas les explications des sites car un site dit de faire un truc et un site dit de faire autre chose. et svt les explications sont pour les gens qui savent bien de quoi ils parlent. par ex; au lieu de donner une commande et dire ca sert a ca. ils disent de faire ce que fait la commande et amuse toi pour trouver la commande   :Sad: 

J'ai trouve sur le site gentoo comment installer samba mais en fait ct incomplet car ca s'arretait a creer des user sous samba. Je tente de faire une doc digne de ce nom que j'ai d'ailleur deja envoye pour correction a yuk159. 

En fait c ca que je reproche a linux en general. Rien n'est clair et c ca qui fait que tout le monde abandonne. j'avoue que j'aurai deja abandonne depuis des mois si j'etais pas tenu de le faire vis a vis de la boite.

----------

## tronka

Tiens je te donnes l'URL du site dont je me suis inspiré pour faire mon fichier config . Il est clair et relativement simple. Vois ce que tu peux en tirer  :Smile: 

Je n'ai pas eu besoin d'aller voir d'autres sites , tout est là a priori.

----------

## Admin-galere

Mais tu n'as pas configure l'aspect usb de ton imprimante?http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/printing-howto.xml

ni rien de tout ca?

----------

## tronka

Non je n'ai pas eu besoin car c'est une imprimante locale. En revanche il faut quand meme que tu installe les drivers de ton imprimante pour que ton système puisse l'identifier.

----------

## Admin-galere

Mais en fait le jour ou j'aurai compris comment on sait ce qui est important a installer et qui ne sert a rien j'aurai tout compris. En fait ca induit en erreur tous ces sites qui disent pas la meme chose.

 :Confused: 

Bon la je suis sur le site belge. Je vais lui faire confiance   :Wink: 

----------

## Admin-galere

en fait lorsque dans le fichier smb.conf, on met printcap, il faut mettre le chemin pour trouver l'imprimante c ca?

et les drivers ca s'installe comment? car sous unix, je ne vois pas trop ...

je vais dire une betise: avec un emerge???

----------

## yoyo

Au risque de me répéter, il est indispensable d'installer/configurer ton imprimante sous Gentoo AVANT de chercher à la partager (donc à configurer Samba).

J'avais fait un EDIT de mon dernier post. Peut-être ne l'as-tu pas vu ??

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> EDIT : j'avais oublié le très bon guide "Imprimer avec Gentoo" qui décrit tout ce que tu souhaites (installation-partage d'imprimante).

 

Suis pas à pas ce guide (quitte à refaire les emerge) et post si tu es coincé (en indiquant où tu en es et quelle imprimante tu possèdes).

----------

## Admin-galere

merci yoyo oui je vais donc suivre cet ordre la (configurer avant de partager). 

Le mieux c'est encore de ne suivre qu'une seule explication a la fois sinon ca part dans tous les sens (comme ce que je fais...)  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Admin-galere

j'ai eu de la chance aujourd'hui ca marchait la connexion pour emerger foomatic. hier la connexion a oregon state etait pas joignable c'etait pour ca que j'avais plus suivit ce site la   :Embarassed: 

Bon question idiote, pensez vous que le resultat soit bon? car ce n'est pas la meme chose que l'exemple mais c pas pour ca que c'est mauvais.

```

tail -f /var/log/messages

Feb 10 13:15:00 linux3 CRON[1566]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /u

sr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb 10 13:30:00 linux3 CRON[1576]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /u

sr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb 10 13:45:00 linux3 CRON[1586]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /u

sr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb 10 14:00:00 linux3 CRON[1597]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cro

n.hourly)

Feb 10 14:00:00 linux3 CRON[1598]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /u

sr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb 10 14:15:00 linux3 CRON[5594]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /u

sr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb 10 14:30:00 linux3 CRON[22345]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /

usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb 10 14:45:00 linux3 CRON[3418]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /u

sr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb 10 14:47:21 linux3 usb.c: registered new driver usblp

Feb 10 14:47:21 linux3 printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

```

----------

## yoyo

Je pense que oui.

Essaie le test de bas niveau qui suit.

Quel modèle d'imprimante as-tu ??

----------

## Admin-galere

et bien j'en ai pleins d'imprimantes... laquelle dois je choisir??

Elles sont toutes en reseau. il y a une toshiba et des HP. La quelle est la plus simple a configurer?? les vieilles st ptet mieux (hp)

bon on va dire que je choisi de le faire avec une hp 2100 tn.

en fait je ne sais pas du tout comment dire a quelle imprimante se connecter.

question bete: comment s'assurer que l'imprimante est connectee?? sous windows je vois sous linux pas du tout...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Admin-galere

pour etre honnete a partir de modules port parallele je ne suis plus le doc car je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il veut.

```

modprobe parport 

modprobe parport_pc

```

cela ne marche pas chez moi et ce doit etre du au fait que je ne sias pas comment lier l'imprimante reseau et mon serveur gentoo.

----------

## yoyo

 :Shocked: 

Quelle est l'imprimante qui est connectée physiquement à ta Gentoo ?? (sur le port usb)

Tu as plusieurs imprimantes sur cette machine ??

Ta Gentoo ne peut faire serveur d'impression que pour les imprimantes qui lui sont reliées physiquement (enfin, il me semble ...).

Pour les imprimantes sur les autres machines, ta gentoo ne sera "que" cliente, et dans ce cas, tu n'as aucun partage à définir sur ta Gentoo pour ces machines.

Pour les imprimantes reliées directement sur le réseau (par un port ethernet), je pense que tu dois spécifier une adresse IP (mais là, j'avoue avoir des compétences très limitées).

----------

## tronka

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ta Gentoo ne peut faire serveur d'impression que pour les imprimantes qui lui sont reliées physiquement (enfin, il me semble ...).
> 
> 

 

Euh , sur mon serveur Samba , j'utilise une imprimante du réseau , il me semble bien qu'elle fait office de serveur pour les utilisateurs Samba, je crois qu'il faut rajouter une option de "file d'attente" pour que justement l'imprimante gère les différents travaux qui arrivent a l'impression. Apres je peux dire une betise mais il me semble que ça fonctionne comme ça au bureau. Je vais vérifier.

----------

## Admin-galere

en fait je n'ai pas de machine directement reliee a ma gentoo. C que des imprimantes reseau. 

BOn c mal parti...  :Wink: 

mais c bon a savoir.

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> en fait je n'ai pas de machine directement reliee a ma gentoo. C que des imprimantes reseau. 

 

OK

Donc, qu'est-ce que tu veux faire exactement ??

Imprimer depuis Gentoo sur ces imprimantes ??

Imprimer depuis les postes Windows sur ces imprimantes en passant par Gentoo (mais là, je ne vois pas l'intérêt mais bon, je ne connais pas bien ce cas de figure) ??

----------

## Admin-galere

et bien en fait je voulais imprimer de mon ordinateur sous gentoo.

----------

## yoyo

Et bien dans ce cas, tu n'as pas à configurer Samba en tant que serveur (du moins je ne crois pas) mais en tant que client.

Si tu as installé kde et cups, essaie de passer par le panneau de configuration : il te permet de détecter et configurer les imprimantes réseau simplement (je suppose que gnome sait le faire également).

PS : Je ne sais pas comment sont gérés les droits d'impression losque les imprimantes sont reliées directement au réseau (si tu as un serveur d'impression, tu dois probablement autoriser ta machine Gentoo et ton utilisateur (login, mot de passe) à utiliser les imprimantes réseau).

----------

## Admin-galere

ah ok merci.

Le plus simple est encore de se connecter par putty (windows) sur sa gentoo et de faire copier coller dans un fichier word et d'imprimer   :Wink: 

En fait je voulais faire ca pour apprendre en fait. mais c doit etre plis simple de faire ca avec une imprimante locale. je demarre par le plus complique c tout moi ca   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Bastux

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> ah ok merci.
> 
> Le plus simple est encore de se connecter par putty (windows) sur sa gentoo et de faire copier coller dans un fichier word et d'imprimer   

 

euh...   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Propreté quand tu nous tiens

----------

## Admin-galere

boh!!! c'etait qu'une petite boutade!!   :Wink: 

Mais bon ce n'est pas tout a fait faux quand même!

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> ah ok merci.
> 
> Le plus simple est encore de se connecter par putty (windows) sur sa gentoo et de faire copier coller dans un fichier word et d'imprimer   

 

Re   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Regarde à nouveau le guide lea Imprimer avec cups.

Tout y est expliqué.

----------

## Admin-galere

oui merci Yoyo. mais avec ce que tu m'as dit je vois mieux ou je vais. car je ne savais meme pas que l'imprimante devais etre en local. 

Ha la la quel boulot je fais! je porte bien mon nom.   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> oui merci Yoyo. mais avec ce que tu m'as dit je vois mieux ou je vais. car je ne savais meme pas que l'imprimante devais etre en local.

 

Tant mieux, parce que moi, au fur et à mesure des posts, je suis de plus en plus perdu ...

Peux-tu décrire ton réseau en spécifiant quelles sont tes machines (OS) et où sont tes imprimantes (port usb sur machine2, port ethernet sur réseau, port parallèle sur machine1 etc.) et quelles sont-elles (marque/modèle) ??

----------

## Admin-galere

ouh la!!

en fait je suis en entreprise alors c un big reseau avec 25 serveurs 500 postes...

Je ne peux meme pas repondre je ne sais pas   :Embarassed: 

Pauvre yoyo qui essaye de m'aider et que je fais tourner en bourrrique. T'inquietes pas j'ai bientot fini avec gentoo plus que qques jours et c fini. J'arreterai donc de vous embeter. 

 :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> ouh la!!
> 
> en fait je suis en entreprise alors c un big reseau avec 25 serveurs 500 postes...

 Ok, alors on va faire autrement ...

Décrit ton poste Gentoo (quelles imprimantes sur quels ports s'il y en a) puis les différents cas de figure que tu rencontres (c'est-à-dire où tu veux imprimer depuis Gentoo) : imprimante ethernet, imprimante reliée à une autre machine etc.

----------

## Admin-galere

et bien en fait ma gentoo n'est reliee a aucune imprimante mais par le reseau on en a. disons que je veuille imprimer sur une HP 2100 TN.

Sinon a propos des ports alors la ... je ne sais pas  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Je suis vraiment un touriste par rapport aux gens du forum.

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> et bien en fait ma gentoo n'est reliee a aucune imprimante mais par le reseau on en a. disons que je veuille imprimer sur une HP 2100 TN.

 Ok ...

Supposons que cette imprimante soit reliée au réseau directement (elle n'est connectée à aucun pc).

Suis le guide lea dont je t'ai donné le lien précédemment et lorsque tu ajoutes une imprimante, sélectionne "AppSocket/ HP JetDirect" et suis le procédé d'ajout d'imprimante.

----------

## Admin-galere

Merci yoyo mais la vois tu je suis en train de reinstaller apache et bizarrement ca ne marche po!

Je l'ai pourtant installe deja 2 ou 3 fois. C etonnant ca!

----------

## Wallalai

Salut,

J'arrive peut-être un peu tard, mais tu pourrais essayer un logiciel d'aide à la config de Samba : http://vuillod.frederic.free.fr/SambaFacile/

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un te l'a proposé auparavant. Un essai ne coûte rien.   :Smile: 

----------

## Admin-galere

merci Wallalai, je vais regarder...

ca s'installe plus facilement et ca se configure plus simplement aussi. c'est ca?

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## Admin-galere

J'ai tout de même l'impression que vous croyez que j'ai gnome. MAis en fait non j'ai gentoo comme ca tout seul en super ecran tout noir.

Dites, Gnome c pas torp dur a installer? car ca rend la gentoo plus sympatique quand meme!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> J'ai tout de même l'impression que vous croyez que j'ai gnome. MAis en fait non j'ai gentoo comme ca tout seul en super ecran tout noir.

 Ah !!! Tu n'as donc pas installé le serveur X !!! C'est normal que tu ne t'en sortais pas, les tutos te font passer par un navigateur (mozilla, konqueror ...) pour configurer cups ... Peut-être en utilisant links ??

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> Dites, Gnome c pas torp dur a installer? car ca rend la gentoo plus sympatique quand meme!! 

 Il te faudra installer avant le serveur X. Ça n'est pas très compliqué mais c'est un peu long à compiler (X+gnome).

----------

## Admin-galere

Il faut installer un navigateur!!! ah ok! 

Disons que svt je n'arrive a pas grand chose car les explications sont pour des gens qui savent ce qu'ils font. ce n'est pas mon cas donc, je patauge!

Il faudrait un tutoriel qui fasse pas a pas et qui demarre du debut meme si ca semble neu-neu aux bons ils ont qu'a passer dessus.

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> Il faut installer un navigateur!!! ah ok! 

 Je ne pense pas que cela soit indispensable (mais je ne sais pas comment faire autrement  :Embarassed:   )

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> Il faudrait un tutoriel qui fasse pas a pas et qui demarre du debut meme si ca semble neu-neu aux bons ils ont qu'a passer dessus.

 Pour les tutos, sur le Centre de documentation Gentoo, tu trouves :

Le manuel Gentoo

des Guides d'installation

Le guide de l'impression

Le guide de configuration

Le guide de "localisation"entre autres, qui sont tous très détaillés et en français.

----------

## Admin-galere

Heu oui je suis allé en voir mais svt ca part dans plusieurs sens mais c'est ptet du au fait que je m'y connaisse assez peu.

Pour le moment je suis coince avec mon emerge php...

----------

## tronka

Apres un moment de réflexion, je me suis rendu compte que si tu te focalise sur tous les sujets qui t'interesse c'est la que tu as le plus de chance d'être paumé. Je me suis senti un peu comme ça il y a une semaine et j'ai voulu baisser les bras. 

En fait je m'aperçois que tu ne peux pas tenter de maitriser du jour au lendemain un environnement complexe que tu ne connais pas ou mal. 

La diversité des possibilité qu'offre Linux me conduit a penser qu'il faut y aller en plusieurs étapes. J'étais très attiré par toutes les opportunités que j'avais mais mon niveau m'a vite remis les pieds sur terre, je pense qu'il faut d'abord se focaliser sur UN seul point et le travailler a fond. 

Par exemple ton thread était à la base un problème de configuration sur Samba, puis les sujets on déviés, tu t'es interessé à d'autres applications et tu as rencontré de nouveaux problèmes. Ca m'a fait exactement pareil ! Donc j'ai décidé de concentrer mon travail sur UNE application uniquement et dès que tout marchera nickel je pourrais pousser mes recherches. Ca ne sert a rien de faire 500000 trucs en meme temps car je ne suis pas sur que tu assimiles le travail que tu fais. 

Désolé pour ce passage OFF -TOPIC mais ton cas est assez similaire au mien, et j'ai changé ma méthode de travail et ça va franchement mieux. 

Je me suis remis sur Samba moi aussi , et je ne fais plus que ça, je travaille sur toutes les options possibles, j'essaye, je teste, je bidouille jusqu'a ce que tout marche nickel. (évidement je suis toujours dessus donc autant dire que tout ne tourne pas rond mais c'est pas grave) 

"Il n'y a que ceux qui ne font rien qui ne font pas de bétises."

Courage Admin  :Smile: 

Si je peux te conseiller un bon investissement pour Samba , c'est le bouquin des Editions O'reilly intitulé SAMBA installation et mise en oeuvre. C'est un peu cher mais ça vaut le cout et je pense que ça te servira encore dans plusieurs années.

----------

## Admin-galere

Joli tronka ton nouvel avatar!

En fait, au debut j'avais posté pour iptables mais au bout de plusieurs semaines de blocage et personne ne voyait quel etait le probleme car en fait ct peut etre materiel.

J'ai fini par aller voir samba. 

C'est vrai que c'st mieux de se focaliser sur un sujet mais bon qd ca bloque depuis trop longtemps ca fait du bien aussi de passer a autre chose. 

Sinon la tête elle explose.

----------

